# Benefits to two feedings day?



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

I hope this isn't a dumb question.
My boy is six months old today. I've I been reading like crazy, and six months is the accepted time to go to two daily feedings. I just need to be 100% certain its the right thing to do.
Are the benefits of switching a)convenience, and b)more time to exercise?
Are there any negatives?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was feeding my boy in the am, noonish and pm. at
9 months old i switched to feeding twice a day (am and pm).
i feed him 1 cup in the am and 1 cup in the pm. most of the times
his food is topped.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've always just fed twice a day with all of my dogs(at all ages) with no problems.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

My puppy Havoc turned 6 months yesterday. He's been on twice a day for a while.......


----------



## BUS33 (Feb 4, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I've always just fed twice a day with all of my dogs(at all ages) with no problems.


Me too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I switched to two meals a day at six months due the feeding recommendations on the food he was on then (canidae all stages life).  before then he was having three meals a day. He's doing fine on two meals a day 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I brought my pup home at 3 months old, and he's always only been fed twice a day. I work full-time, so feeding three times a day is very difficult.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

We feed our 7 month old twice daily...once between 8:30 and 9 am and between 4:30 and 5pm if we can help it. We feed her about 1 1/2 cups and its usually gone in about 30 sec to 1 min. And of course a few treats along the way.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Really it's up to you. Many people work and have a hard time feeding 3 times a day. If I'm lucky, my son is able to feed at lunch time. On my not so lucky days, I have to leave work, run home and feed/potty the puppy. If you are home or able to do it, there's no reason why you have to change that I know of. I am undecided myself. If I'm going to have to run home at lunch anyway, then why not go ahead and feed a midday meal? That way the meals are smaller, less chance of bloat.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Been feeding him twice a day for a week now. Its actually quite nice. Less worry about afternoon exercise. He doesn't seem to miss his afternoon meal. Going to keep the two feedings going.
On a side note, his daily intake has also dropped a little bit. Which is also nice.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been feeding my guy twice a day for about 4 months. He came from the breeder with that recommendation so I stayed with it. Seems to work out well.


----------

